# Tajima TEJTII-C1501 USB and Network questions



## falling (Dec 14, 2014)

We have a Tajima TEJTII Neo 2 and we when we bought it new it came with a floppy drive that is connected via a USB connection. I am reading on here and elsewhere i should be able to just plug in a USB stick and the machine should read the files directly from the USB stick tonly trouble is I can't get it to do so. I keep betting an unable to read the file error. Any ideas what could be the problems? the files I am using are the same as the ones on the floppy disks, and I know they work. Very frustrating. As well, is there anything special to get the NEO 2 to connect with the network to upload files directly from our computer? we are using Pulse 10.2? Thanks for any assistance in advance


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You should contact a Tajima tech. Your machine may need a software update. When you turn on the machine do you see 1. initialize - FD? It should read initalize - USB for it to read a USB. The other option, PC, is for inputing data from your computer. I haven't networked for file output but I believe you'll have to set-up for that in the output wizard (see File / output). There's information about this in the Help section.


----------



## falling (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Jennifer for your help. The Floppy drive is a USB connection so it reads USB input, it just won't read the USB stick. or any of the sticks I have tried so far anyway. It knows if there is a stick or the floppy drive attached, and looks for files on the stick, but it won't read it. I was wondering if there was a size limit for USB sticks or a format requirement people had discovered. I just dread trying to find one file out of the several hundreds even a small USB stick could hold. That's why I am interested in networking too


----------



## alejandro1254 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello, I have a Tajima TEJT neo, before I move it from my house to a warehouse it works perfectly, but now I can´t change the option from PC to FD. any Ideas?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

You need a floppy to USB conversion unit.

I purchased one a while back, fitted it and now read patterns from a USB memory stick.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/720K-Flop...uting_FloppyDiskDrives_SM&hash=item3f335759cc

Email Le Trung [email protected]

John


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you able to select the FD option from the machine control panel?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I'm afraid I can't answer that just now as our embroidery machine has been shipped to our new shop about 6 months ago and we're still not up and running!

What I can say is that it works perfectly


----------



## alejandro1254 (Feb 18, 2015)

No, I can´t select FD from the control panel, it is stucked on PC, yesterday finally I was able to connect it via Serial to my PC and send files (and a common serial cable, not from tajima) but I would like to know why I can´t use my FD anymore.


----------



## ababar3 (Oct 29, 2017)

alejandro1254 said:


> No, I can´t select FD from the control panel, it is stucked on PC, yesterday finally I was able to connect it via Serial to my PC and send files (and a common serial cable, not from tajima) but I would like to know why I can´t use my FD anymore.


Same thing is happening with me. I want to know the steps in order to output files through my pc. What do I need do?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What capacity USB stick are you using? Not familiar with that machine, you *may* need to either buy or try a 1-2 gig USB stick?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

My USB unit is working just fine on our Tajima


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I just upgraded an original Neo to a USB reader. It reads 2 gig USB sticks. So far I've had to format each stick FAT32 with quick format box checked. I purchased the USBs from Amazon.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Are you able to select the FD option from the machine control panel?


Yes 

On my Tajima just press the Data button and choose FD = Floppy Disk which is the USB.

I can read USB of 64Gb - can be a bit tetchy on occasions.

Regards

John


----------



## peteykirk (Nov 19, 2017)

What software are ya'll using to write to the USB stick and how are you naming the files? I am using an older version of design shop and am able to use the files on the machine but the filenames are a kind of a random number and character jumble.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I use the name of the design and include the version if there is more than one version.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Serial connection working solution.









Wilcom software – EmbroideryStudio e2
Machine connection software settings :
Protocol – Standard serial
Baud Rate 9600 (machine specific)
Data Bits 8
Stop Bits 1
Parity None
Handshaking Hardware


----------

